# Cleaning a Frame to nice polish



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello
I have old Raleighs and they haven't well kept paint wise (ll probably look that way when im 69 too) and i'd like to change that to look like this
Yes this bike has original paint






Yes this is a Japanese bicycle( no its not mine, I wish it where)
heres the link to the owners page  http://chikutakurinrin.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/
And does anyone know where to get one of these Japanese bikes?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 3, 2020)

Japanese bikes show up around former air force bases in the US- the USAF had a huge weight and volume allowance for personal effects and the roadster style were cool enough to be an interesting souvenir. If that is your bike, it looks pretty darn good.  You can use automotive polishing compound to shine the paint up but it WILL wipe out pinstripes and decals unless you are very careful.  Protect them with tape.  Tamiya makes a low tack masking tape for model makers that I have used. The Raleigh black paint is usually pretty bulletproof and responds well to polishing.  Don't worry about the brown stain on your polishing rag.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 3, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Japanese bikes show up around former air force bases in the US- the USAF had a huge weight and volume allowance for personal effects and the roadster style were cool enough to be an interesting souvenir. If that is your bike, it looks pretty darn good.  You can use automotive polishing compound to shine the paint up but it WILL wipe out pinstripes and decals unless you are very careful.  Protect them with tape.  Tamiya makes a low tack masking tape for model makers that I have used. The Raleigh black paint is usually pretty bulletproof and responds well to polishing.  Don't worry about the brown stain on your polishing rag.



Boy i wish that that was my bike ! I would love to have one of them but there more rare that what im looking for right now (1900-1929 26" framed full roadster)


----------

